# XM Reception . . .



## balanceok (Jul 22, 2004)

So here's the deal: Around town (Tulsa, OK) I get fairly good reception. There's a spot close to a large cell tower where the reception picks up a lot of static. All this I can live with.

But when I drive to Dallas or Oklahoma City, I always lose reception. Does anyone know why? Could it be interference from local stations near the 107.9 setting on my receiver for XM.

Does anyone else have this problem with XM?


----------



## uhlesses (Feb 27, 2005)

I live in SW Oklahoma and have been to the DFW area a number of times with my XM picking up great. You might have to change your FM channel when you get outside of Denton. I believe I change mine from 80.1 to 80.5


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

It's the FM modulator and interference from stations near by, it has nothing to do with XM itself. XM and Sirius are digital, it's either there or not, they don’t pick up static and any static will be the result of interference from a station in the area that broadcasts on the frequency your receiver is set to.

Unless you see 'No Signal' on the display you have not lost the XM signal.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

what receiver is he using ???


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

If you have a cassette deck in the car try a cassette adaptor in place of the FM modulator. The cassette adaptor is alway reliable.


----------

